# Sextaplegic Mantis



## padkison

One of my H. mem fell during molt and became deformed. I was going to feed him to a T, but showed my 10 YO daughter and she took him. Now she has him on tissue paper in a container and feeds him fruit flies each day. She calls him "warpie".

She knows it is futile but......


----------



## yen_saw

Awww..... bummer  

A fall during molting is most certainly fatal.


----------



## Rick

No hope for that one.


----------



## robo mantis

> No hope for that one.


??? rick what it up with the smiley face at the end?? lol


----------



## the mantinator

lol rick


----------



## OGIGA

Aww, sad day.


----------



## skinnylegs

harsh,rick  lol


----------



## Chrome

Is it sad that this actually made me cry? I think its the kinda hopelessness of it and that he cant move it.

Please just put him out of his pain


----------



## Rick

This thread is over three months old. Whats his status Perry?


----------



## robo mantis

> This thread is over three months old. Whats his status Perry?


you mean pakison right?


----------



## Rick

> This thread is over three months old. Whats his status Perry?
> 
> 
> 
> you mean pakison right?
Click to expand...

His name is Perry.


----------



## robo mantis

Oh sorry my mistake


----------



## padkison

This mantis molted once while deformed. My daughter continued to feed him for awhile and then lost interest and he died from neglect.


----------



## randyardvark

I HAVE NO IDEA WHY BUT THAT REALLY MADE ME LAUGH woah capslock!

i feel a bit harsh for doing so how on earth did it manage to moult like that?


----------



## Rick

I had an egyptian mantis I found yesterday that was in basically the same position. I managed to pull her front leg free but she was bent. Fed her to a herp.


----------

